

Show HN: Dayquant – Analyze your life every day - findingfusion
http://dayquant.com

======
findingfusion
Dayquant is an app that allows you to grade your day every day on a scale of
1-100. You can then comment on how or why your day went the way it did. Over
the long term, you can see your input on a chart and analyze it, looking for
patterns as to how to make your life better.

------
findingfusion
any feedback would be really appreciated!

------
Nadya
_> Understand how to optimize each and every day to live the life you want to
live._

It provides little help in analyzing. It's dependent on the user inputting
subjective data and placing important information that the user may not think
of. As well as self-analyzing, which can be misleading dependent on what the
user inputs. I'm critical of these apps because they feel like a TODO app
(TODO: Start using my TODO app).

For an example of broken self-analysis.

Notes: "40 - Argument with boss during lunch, shitty day", "55 - Got into an
argument about the maintainability of a new feature with Stacy today."

Upon my self-analysis I decide I need a new job, as I'm incapable of working
well with my coworkers and seem to argue often.

In reality I'm skipping breakfast, not sleeping well, and waking up early and
cranky. These details are left out of the psuedo-journal though.

Your examples focus on macro events - when micro events are likely more
important. They're also things most people don't think about, so people fail
in self-analysis.

